# どう, どうやって, どのように; どのような, どんなに, どういう, どんな



## Bonnie2607

どう・どうやって・どのように(な)・どんなに・どういう・どんな difference


I'm completely lost!
What is the difference between these words?

I know they all ask about "manner of action" or "quantity" or "characteristics." I'm not sure if they are all interchangeable.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

*どう・どうやって・どのように・どんなに ... adverbs*​*どのような・どういう・どんな ... adjectives*​


----------



## Flaminius

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> *どう・どうやって・どのように・どんなに ... adverbs*​


Of the four above, all but どんなに are used for asking "manner of action."  The functions of どんなに are exclamation and concession.  Each function is given an example below:
君がいてくれて、どんなにうれしかったことか。
どんなに歌が下手でも、練習し続ければうまくなるよ。

The adjectives above are all used for asking "characteristics."


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Flaminius said:


> Of the four above, all but どんなに are used for asking "manner of action."  The functions of どんなに are exclamation and concession.  Each function is given an example below:
> 君がいてくれて、どんなにうれしかったことか。
> どんなに歌が下手でも、練習し続ければうまくなるよ。
> 
> The *adjectives* above are all used for asking "characteristics."


---> Is it typo for adverbs?


----------



## Flaminius

No.  
あなたの日本語の先生は、どのような / どういう / どんな (<- adjectives above) 方ですか。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Ｏh, I see. Thank you.


----------



## aevynn

[私は日本語が下手ですが、ネットを調べたらこの情報が見つかった。この情報に間違いがあったらぜひ知らせてください! ]

Regarding the adverbs:

(1) It seems that どのように and どうやって differ only in formality, with the former being more formal.

(2) There's a useful little blurb, including some examples, about どう, どんなに, and どのように in goo 辞書:


> 「どう」は方法や状態に関する疑問の気持ちを表し、「どんなに」は、性質や状態の程度を表す。したがって、「君の家へはどう行ったらいいのか」の「どう」を「どんなに」とは置き換えにくいが、「どう考えてもわからない」の「どう」は「どんなに」に置き換えられる。また、「どんなに寒くてもこたえない」の「どんなに」を「どう」に置き換えることはできない。なお、「どのように」は、「どう」と「どんなに」双方の意味を兼ね備えているから「君の家にはどのように行ったらいいのか」とも「どのように寒くてもこたえない」とも言える。


Here's my attempted translation of this blurb:

どう expresses questions about method, state, etc, while どんなに expresses questions about the _degree_ of a property, state, etc. Thus, the どう in 君の家へはどう行ったらいいのか [how should I get to your house?] _cannot_ be replaced with どんなに, but the どう in どう考えてもわからない [no matter how I think about it, I cannot understand] _can_ be replaced with どんなに. Likewise, the どんなに in どんなに寒くてもこたえない [no matter how cold it is, it does not affect me] _cannot_ be replaced with どう. Furthermore, どのように has the meanings of both どう and どんなに, so one can say both 君の家にはどのように行ったらいいのか and どのように寒くてもこたえない.

---

Follow-up question for the native speakers: Does this mean that どうやって寒くてもこたえない would be acceptable...?


----------



## Joschl

Hi, aevynn. Would you like to know if the sentences どんなに寒くてもこたえない。and どうやって寒くてもこたえない are synonymous? Did I get you right?

The sentence どうやって寒くてもこたえない doesn't make sense to me. The adverbial phrase どうやって (dou yatte) is used to asking someone (a) way(s) of doing/achieving something and can be translated as "by what/which means". The word "yat-te" is the so-called "te-form" of the verb "yar-u". The phrase どうやって would refer to the negative verbal part こたえない (kotae-nai) of the sentence instead of its adjectival one 寒くても (samuku-te mo).
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## aevynn

ありがとうございます, Joschlさん！ちょうどそれを聞きたかったです！「どうやって」をそんな文脈に聞いたことがありませんでしたけど確かめたかったっです。それなら、StackExchangeの答えが言う通り「どのように」のほうが「どうやって」より改まった表現かもしれませんが、「どうやって」のほうが「どのように」より特定な場合にしか使えない表現でしょう。

それだけでなく、「どうやって」は「どう」よりも、特定な場合にしか使えない表現でしょう。例えば、以下の会話は多分あまり変ではありませんけど、Aさんの質問の「どう」を「どうやって」に置き換えると会話は変になるでしょう…？

A:　試験の勉強はどう進みますか？
B:　よく進みます！


----------



## Joschl

I'm wondering whether it is really useful to compare the entire phrases "do-no you ni" and "dou yatte" with each other because their inner structures are different from each other. The head of the phrase "do-no you ni" is a na-adjective "you" and that of the other phrase is a verb "yar-u", which is generally less formal than other synonymous verbs such as "su-ru". Please note that the phrase "do-no you ni" doesn't have any verbal component, such as "su-ru", "yar-u", etc.

It will be much more useful to compare between "dou", "do-no you ni" and "don-na ni" followed by the same items and examine whether or not they are grammatically correct, meaningful and stylistically interchangeable.

- followed by a particular verb exhibiting the same conjugation form
"dou shi-te/yat-te/kangae-te mo"
"do-no you ni shi-te/yat-te/kangae-te mo"
"don-na ni shi-te/yat-te/kangae-te mo", etc.

- followed by a particular i-adjective exhibiting the same conjugation form
"dou samuku-te mo"
"do-no you ni samuku-te mo"
"don-na ni samuku-te mo", etc.

If we want to compare various items with each other, we will need to put them into the same syntactic context, depending on what we want to figure out.

Personally, I would ask you a question like this. 
「Aevynnさん，試験勉強の進み具合はどうですか。
(Aevynn-san, shiken-benkyou no susumi-guai wa dou desu ka?)」
And you could reply with
「捗っています。」
(Hakadot-te i-masu.) or 
「あまり捗っていません。」
(Amari hakadot-te i-mase-n.)

I hope my explanation above will help you improve your Japanese. 
Have a nice day!


----------



## aevynn

Joschl said:


> I hope my explanation above will help you improve your Japanese.


はい、大変お世話になりました！



Joschl said:


> I'm wondering whether it is really useful to compare the entire phrases "do-no you ni" and "dou yatte" with each other because their inner structures are different from each other. The head of the phrase "do-no you ni" is a na-adjective "you" and that of the other phrase is a verb "yar-u"


I was under the impression that common phrases like どうやって and どのように might have been lexicalized so that their inner structures were not so transparent to native speakers, but apparently that is not the case! 

In spite of the difference in internal syntactic structure, there are some situations where どう and/or どのように can be replaced with どうやって without a change in meaning, right? For example, the 補説 in the goo 辞書 entry for どう says that the following sentences are acceptable: 

君の家へはどう行ったらいいのか
君の家にはどのように行ったらいいのか

Am I correct in understanding that the どう and どのように in these two sentences can be replaced with どうやって without changing the meaning?

In the other direction, you've told us that replacing the どのように with どうやって in the sentence どのように寒くてもこたえない results in something that doesn't make sense. There are probably also sentences where どう cannot meaningfully be replaced with どうやって...?


----------



## Joschl

These are certainly collocational/phraseological units but their internal structures are not opaque to native speakers.

In my view, there is a structural difference between the phrases occurring in the two contexts. The phrases that we use for asking ways of doing something have verbal components "shi-te" or "yat-te" that usually/can be omitted as in "dou (yat-te)" or "do-no you ni (shi-te)". I frankly admit that the phrase with the verbal component "do-no you ni shi-te" sounds cumbersome but the pairs "dou"<->"do-no you ni" and "dou yatte" <-> "do-no you ni shite" are semantically comparable to each other. But if we compare "dou yatte" and "do-no you ni shi-te", we will certainly find a difference in the degree of lexicalisation. The phrases that we use to ask about a degree of something doesn't have a verbal component, which could be left out, i.e., "don-na ni" and "do-no you ni". The phrase "dou yat-te" doesn't work. 

Yes, they are. The constructions "[a place] ni dou (yat-te) ik-u" and "do-no you ni (shi-te) iku" are interchangeable if one wants to "generally" ask how to get there. The phrase "do-no you ni (shi-te)" sounds more formal to my ears than the other phrases "[a place] ni (wa) dou (yat-te)". It is quite unlikely that I will use the phrase "[a place] ni (wa) do-no you ni (shi-te) ik-u" in a casual situation. It is more likely that I will use the phrase "[a place] ni (wa) dou ik-u" to ask for directions and the other phrase "[a place] ni (wa) dou yat-te" to ask which mode of transport I should use to get there. I tend to use them differently. But it is a matter of personal preference, I suppose.

The sentence どうやって寒くてもこたえない。doesn't make sense to me and I'm sure that I won't be the only one who finds it difficult to accept this sentence. What should this sentence mean? If I want to say "no matter how cold it is", then I will use "don-na ni" instead of "dou yat-te". I will probably use the phrase "don-na ni" much more than "do-no you ni". That the phrase "do-no you ni" can occur in both the contexts doesn't necessarily mean that the same also holds true for the phrase "dou yat-te".

I don't know if I answered all the questions that you asked.


----------



## aevynn

はい、説明してくれてありがといございました！このポストを読んでJoschlさんの前のポストももっとクリアになりました！


----------

